# Transfering books?



## JMArray (Mar 4, 2011)

Lets say I buy a book for kindle on my computer (for the kindle PC app for example) can I then transfer that same book to my iPad Kindle app? And maybe even to my iPhone Kindle app? Or will I need to buy a separate version for each?

Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you buy the book from Amazon, it will be in your archive on all the other devices. So if you buy it for K for PC you can then go into your archive on your iPad for example and download it directly. Or you can go to your 'manage your kindle' page on Amazon and download it directly from there to any of your registered devices.

If you purchase the book from elsewhere, then you would have to transfer the file itself. To do that on your iPad/iPhone you would have to email the file to yourself in a compatible format (.mobi .prc etc) and then click on the email attachment on the iPad and chose 'open in kindle'.


----------



## JMArray (Mar 4, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> If you buy the book from Amazon, it will be in your archive on all the other devices. So if you buy it for K for PC you can then go into your archive on your iPad for example and download it directly. Or you can go to your 'manage your kindle' page on Amazon and download it directly from there to any of your registered devices.
> 
> If you purchase the book from elsewhere, then you would have to transfer the file itself. To do that on your iPad/iPhone you would have to email the file to yourself in a compatible format (.mobi .prc etc) and then click on the email attachment on the iPad and chose 'open in kindle'.


Awesome. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------

